# Omaha Steaks?



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Two years ago my mother in law gave us Omaha Steaks for Christmas. I grilled the steaks and they were a little tough(thought it was me). This year she sent us a variety pack w/ chicken, pork, fish and beef. Sunday the wife had to work so I decided to cook for her too cold to grill so I pan seared pork chops. Tough as nails. I figured I screwed up. Tonight I cooked chicken parmagian which I've mastered and the chicken was chewy. Anybody else face this with Omaha Steaks?


----------



## 2bbchinit (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes,we have with the same results.Oh ya and if you buy from them you play hell trying to get off there mailing list, phone list and any other list or info given.:no:


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*Have had better experiences but...*

I never let the meat sit for 2 years in the freezer. That may be part of it.
We have been really pleased with Omaha Steaks products.

But given a choice, I'll get fresh cut from a chop shop.


----------



## Duff (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry for the confusion hj. The steaks were two years ago the new package were received last week. Thanks for the info though.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

I've had the same experience with Omaha Steaks. I find them tough and the internal texture just seems off to me. I vacuum pack meats all the time and have never had problems like what I've experienced with Omaha Steaks. The 'gourmet' burgers were ok, but ya have to go out of your way to screw up burger.


----------



## The Raven (Oct 8, 2007)

I've never been particularly impressed with Omaha Steaks (and I say that having lived in Omaha for many years).


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Never have had them and never would....unless given by someone


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

As a general rule I dont buy meat from a guy going door to door selling it out of the back of his pickup truck.. I have had several of these guys come in my neighborhood trying to hock meats out of a cooler in the back of a beat up ford. I might understand if I lived in a low income neighborhood but most of the homes here are fairly nice. Do people actually buy from them ? It just seems weird to me. I also have never bought mail order meats like Omaha steaks it just doesn't seem right to me. I would rather go to the store or a butcher and get fresh quality meats that I know are good. At least this way I know where they came from and that they are fresh.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If you do the math, you will find the per pound price to be real high...

I like buying a massive beef roast cut and chop it down myself... I get steaks, stew meat and ground meat...

All for the LOW LOW price of under $3.00 per pound... well when I count the vac bag material it is probably $3.05#

Brent


----------



## bbe (Dec 10, 2008)

As above, price it out per pound and it is not a bargin.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

cant say ive had any issues with omaha. My roomates sister sent him a box of Filet Mignon and some burgers. I grilled the steaks a week after we received them and they were absolutely delicious, tender and juicy. Could be the batch but no problems here.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

We got a box for Christmas. It was the variety pack with everything from hot dogs to Filets. Cooked everything on the egg as I do most of the meats we eat. Some werre ok but I wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

I buy my cow on the hoof grain fed try Smiths processing in Westville Fl Now thats steak!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

We had some meat hawkers show up here last fall. They sped down my driveway and were asked to leave by my son. They challenged him and refused to leave. They did after he went inside to get a shotgun. I spotted them down the road and hurled some insults their way, but if they show up again, I'm going to waste about 30 minutes of their time and send them off without a sale. If I want the best fresh meat around, Elberta Market without a doubt.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

My personal choice for local butcher is the mallorys


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Burnt Drag said:


> We had some meat hawkers show up here last fall. They sped down my driveway and were asked to leave by my son. They challenged him and refused to leave. They did after he went inside to get a shotgun. I spotted them down the road and hurled some insults their way, but if they show up again, I'm going to waste about 30 minutes of their time and send them off without a sale. If I want the best fresh meat around, Elberta Market without a doubt.


Dude you are hillarious hope i never get on your bad side :gunsmilie: But I do feel the same way bout them meat hawkers, seems like a scam to me so does the ordering by mail for meat. I was raised on the farm we killed our cow for the year thats the way to go, but now its sam's club and I live on the west side and for the money new york strip from grocery outlet is very tasty. Havent tried Mallorys but have heard good things.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Lemme See.......*

......I will attempt to put this as delicate as possible.

The meat sucks and the hawkers are dirty,arrogant,and generally the worse salesman possible. DON'T buy there crappola. ----SAWMAN


----------

